# Christmas gifts



## IcySapphire (Dec 25, 2010)

So what have you gotten for Christmas?

So far I have:

A crock pot
Some cute socks
Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit DVD
A sparkly scarf
Sonic Colors (DS)


----------



## nastypass (Dec 25, 2010)

koff koff


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a big whiteboard :o
Now I can work and maybe doodle without wasting paper. (Instead I'll be wasting ink!)

Also a couple of games and a vegetarian cookbook.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 25, 2010)

I think I'mma redirect you guys right here for now, mkay?


----------

